# Lawn decorating.



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> That yard is the size of a yugo.


Oh, gotcha. Covered side to side. About 60 ft wide....edit: I think it's at least 90 wide.


----------



## AyatollahGondola (4 mo ago)

They should paint a couple piles of dog poop on there too, for authenticity


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Old girlfriend of mine used to decorate her lawn, didn't matter to me what she did with it as long as it didn't have a "Stay off my lawn" sign.


----------

